# Scrounged up a few more



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Was able to go again during the early morning of 8/23 in Santa Rosa Sound. Did not expect to see much due to the hot water and weather. Ended up with 5 keepers between 15 - 17". I figure the larger fish seem to be staying in the deeper cooler water. Once the water cools about 5 degrees they should get on the move.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice flatties!


----------

